# Got that Boxster?



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

How is it after the TT. Miss the quattro? what's the servicing like?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Yes I have ;D

Compared to the TT, plus points:

*Steering and handling:* Amazing, it feels like it's on rails. Steering is pin sharp. It corners and 'hangs on' around fast roundabouts, far better than the TT did. I'm sure the TT would be into quite a bit of understeer at the same speed. When the back end starts to loose grip, its very progressive, and easy to control with the steering. It's also fun to brake heavy, and feel the rear-front weight transfer, you can get the back end to wiggle! So I don't miss the quattro then, _in the dry._ You have to watch it in the wet though ...

*Brakes:* At normal pedal pressures, they feel much the same as any other car, but when you brake very hard, you can feel the difference. On the TT the pedal would go 'hard' with the ABS eventually cutting in. On the Boxster, there is a lot more feel, the pedal seems to move down a bit more, and the deceleration is amazing. The brakes inspire a lot of confidence - you can use them very hard and you 'know' they'll stop you every time.

*Engine* 260bhp & sounds fantastic, you have to rev it to release the power (Red line is 7000 rpm)

Minus points:

*Noise* This probably isn't a true comparison, because I had a TT coupe before, but I find the Boxster very noisy. There is a lot of tyre noise, and above 80mph, a lot of wind noise.

*Interior* Nothing exactly wrong with it, but the TT's interior is better. The seats are not as good as the TT's.

*Ride quality* Firm, a bit too firm really, but I guess it needs to be to have the superb handling!

In summary, I have found my TTC and Boxster to be quite different cars. The TTC was an excellent long distance cruiser, the Boxster is a far 'rawer' car for fast trips through the countryside with the roof down


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Good balanced summary Paul. Â I posted elsewhere that the 2.5 Boxster was the alternative to the TT that I originally ordered after the TT concept was first shown.

I can remember my disappointment when Audi annouced that the TT was coming with a 1.8T from the VAG parts bin, but as I had an early car scheduled I stuck with it. Â It was rumoured to be coming with a 20v V5 bi turbo at one point.  Â Now that would have been an interesting unit and tied in nicely with Ur quattro (5 cyls and turbo) tradition.

Still regret not having a Boxster - was committed to RS4 and the following M3 by the time the 3.2S was annouced. Â I've driven and trackdayed a few since then and they always impress to drive as being sophisticated and engineered to take all you can throw at it. Â

I do Still prefer the proportions of the 996 though and am holding out for a next gen 997/8. Â Just need that market to pick up some.........


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I really fancy a boxster, but don't think I'll be able to strectch to an 'S' this time..

.. is the 2.7 still worth having?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I really fancy a boxster, but don't think I'll be able to strectch to an 'S' this time..
> 
> .. is the 2.7 still worth having?


Yes - the 2.7s and 2.5s I have had the pleasure of driving have been smoother than the S. Of course you don't have the grunt but it's still a very swift and well balanced car once would up X country - revving them to extract the full 204 or 225 hp is not any hardship.

And it's a Porsche.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Yes - the 2.7s and 2.5s I have had the pleasure of driving have been smoother than the S. Â Of course you don't have the grunt but it's still a very swift and well balanced car once would up X country - revving them to extract the full 204 or 225 hp is not any hardship.
> 
> And it's a Porsche.


Yeah, I really fancy one. Is it the 'lux pack' that I need to look for to make sure I get the decent interior?

We saw one at the TVR garage near us, and I have to say the interior was pretty bad.. still think it will be my next choice though 

M


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> *Noise* This probably isn't a true comparison, because I had a TT coupe before, but I find the Boxster very noisy. There is a lot of tyre noise, and above 80mph, a lot of wind noise.


I wrote the exact opposite a few weeks back :. I think much of this must be down to the tyres. I always had eagle F1's fitted to my TT & hated the tyre roar from them. I now have continentals fitted on my S, & was pleasantly surprised at how quiet the car is. The engine is basically silent at motorway speeds, & I have found even with the roof down the wind noise is minimal. I always felt like I was sat too close to the rear wheels in the TT though, so perhaps this has something to do with it...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Yes - the 2.7s and 2.5s I have had the pleasure of driving have been smoother than the S. Â Of course you don't have the grunt but it's still a very swift and well balanced car once would up X country - revving them to extract the full 204 or 225 hp is not any hardship.
> 
> And it's a Porsche.


I have not driven a 2.5, but can agree with gary completely about the others. The engine is so smooth, & sounds so sweet revving it is no hardship. Infact, whilst I was getting used to my S I kept finding that I was driving around in 30limits in second gear. In the TT, it used to sound laboured above anything other than moderate engine speeds, whereas the Boxster improves with rpm...


----------



## mobtob (Jul 11, 2003)

I've got a 2.7 Boxster as a loan car while the TT is repaired after an accident.

Much as I love the TT the Boxster is considerably better in every department IMO

The TT is the better car if you want a fast cruiser


----------

